# Broken cloth nappies :-(



## MrsD

URGH! I'm so annoyed!

My LO has been in cloth since he was 3 days old he's now 17 months and I've noticed that pretty much all of his Littlelamb size 2 nappies have broken, the elastic has gone at the back meaning they fall down which is not good! I got them as an investment hoping the would last me through two children, there is no way they are going to last me to potty training my first!

~I don't tumble dry them and wash them as directed at 60, for the two days my LOs at nursery he doesn't wear them so he's not a cloth full timer! I've contacted littlelamb and they are willing to look at one if I post it to them but say they are only guarenteed for 6 months :-s

Soo my next question is what to go for next? I wont be going back to LL, was thinking about motherease birth to potty, anyone know what sort of lifespan I can expect from these? Also are my expectations of lifespan too high?! x


----------



## Mary Jo

I've had the same with most of my size 2 Little Lambs. The ones that have gone were preloved so I don't know how old they actually are, and how they were treated before coming to me, but it's annoying all the same because I, too, hoped they'd last through two children. The elastic going round the waist doesn't worry me too much, but where it's gone round the legs it really makes the nappies useless against poo anyway. My mum tried to fix them but it's impossible without butchering the nappy. I was keeping them in use as naptime nappies until last weekend when my husband refused to put them on Adam again. So I've retired 4 of them and now only have 2 or 3. I also have a couple of old-style Tots Bots Bamboozles, a Lollipop bamboo and a TB Stretch, and they are fine, so it's only the Little Lambs as they've all had the same washing regime (60C, short tumble dry on medium). I've replaced the duff ones with 2 more Stretchies (size 2) and 2 more Bum Genius V4s, as they're both pretty much birth/very small to potty and will do for my new baby as well.

It's disappointing, I am a Little Lamb fan but I haven't contacted them about it because I didn't buy them new (my 2 new ones were from the Mother & Baby offer a year ago, and they have held out so far). But it's put me off buying any more. I hate the waste and I'd sell them (actually, I'd GIVE them) to someone if they were able to fix them, but there's not much value in old LLs anyway so it's barely worth it.

I do like the Tots Bots Stretch, they're a lot neater than LLs, and the velcro doesn't get stuck to everything in the washing machine. I am thinking of trying some Motherease Sandys myself, because I like the side-snap style of Motherease Airflow wraps.


----------



## jenstar

I have found mother-ease nappies (also known as popolini) to be very hard wearing and long lasting.

The MEOS are not all that absorbent though so you would have to be prepared to boost them.

I think a set of nappies should most definitely last one child from Birth to potty (obviously if you have a very small stash and are washing every night this is more wear and tear than a larger stash and washing every third night...) I'd say getting a second child fully birth to potty is a bonus but I wouldn't expect any more from them after the second child.


----------



## Mary Jo

MrsD, exactly how long has your LO been in the size 2s? I don't think Adam went into his till he was 8 months old. He wasn't 20lb anyway. I was annoyed by mine but as they were preloved I thought, well, chance you take. But if they'd been brand new and failed after less than 9 months I'd have been furious!


----------



## wishingonastar

Wow I'd be thoroughly unimpressed cos one of the big selling points with cloth is the major saving by using them for more than one child :nope:


----------



## MrsD

He's been in them since he was 9 months ish, thing is it's not like he's a big baby he's still in 9-12 month clothing! My husband is very cross, I'm just disapointed as I'm always harping on about how great cloth is and the savings you make - it's come back to bite me on the bum! 

I'm going to post one of my nappies to LL but from the email they sent I'm not holding out much!

If any of you use the motherease birth to potty popper style ones do you know if they have much elastic in them? I thought maybe if I go for a style which isn't as heavily elasticated I might have more luck. Will probably have to go preloved this time as can't imagine my husband agreeing hundreds for another set which might not last!

x


----------



## Mary Jo

You're right to be disappointed and angry, useless after 8 months? They should be ashamed of making nappies that can't stand up to normal use and and their suggested washing routine. I'm really sorry. Much as I like Little Lamb nappies, and I will continue to use and recommend, their liners and bamboo boosters, I don't think I'd recommend the actual nappies now. If they can't use an elastic that can cope (other companies seem to), they should design the nappies so it can be accessed and replaced without destroying the whole thing.


----------



## violetsky

Are they the little lamb fitteds hun? 

I've successfully fixed the elastic in LL bamboo fitteds (legs and back) it takes maybe ten minutes per nappy if that and you can hand sew (no need for a machine & don't need to be any good) and elastic is cheap as chips.

I know being able to fix them is far from the point because they should not have knackered so soon, but it's a good rainy day project. If you want any specific details just shout :)


----------



## Mary Jo

I'd like details, if that's ok - it's the fitted bamboos we have that have failed. My mum tried to fix one but couldn't. :)


----------



## MrsD

I would love the details of how you've fixed them :flower: I can sew fairly well by hand and am investing in a machine in July, to be honest I would prefer to fix them and hopefully make them last until my LO in potty trained

Thanks again! :flower:


----------



## Aunty E

It should be an easy fix really - my motherease one size were all preloved, but the elastic in the legs really isn't up to much. I doubt they'd last any longer than the little lambs. It doesn't make much difference to us, so I haven't bothered elasticating them. They still keep the poo in unless it's a pooplosion.


----------



## Wellington

I'd love the details on how to fit them too please!

I, only today, bought a load of new wraps - as it was these that have failed on me - just the elastic at the back.
I have 20 size 1 nappies and 6/7 wraps and they have sucessfully done both girls, but it is the size 2s that have failed me.
As someone said, they are only guaranteed for 6 months after purchase but when I pointed out that they are supposed to survive for subsequent children, it is only nappy itself that is supposed to survive - so it may be worth bringing it up with them.

Very nicely though they did give me a 10% discount to buy then new bits. More excitingly for me is that fact that they are coloured wraps - my life has been very white (with the odd stain) for the last 2 and a half years!

The nappies themselves had better not fail me as as far Ive been a LL user through and through. Hoping to have one more kiddy - so they'd better last!!


----------



## Wellington

@violetsky

Do you still have the details on how to fix the LLs?
It would be much appreciated if you do! Thanks!!


----------



## starsunshine

Can I have details too as my bg have gone around the legs :(


----------

